# How to backflush your machine



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Having found out if your machine is OK to backflush, it can still be a daunting task, see how to go about doing it here:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you tell me any machines that you cannot back flush? I think you and I, have a different understanding of the meaning of the word 'daunting'!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Epic_Espresso said:


> Having found out if your machine is OK to backflush, it can still be a daunting task, see how to go about doing it here:


On e61 machines also make sure you lubricate the cam afterwards!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Your instruction manual or a quick search online will tell.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There are several E61 machines out there without lever cams.

The pic above shows an E61 head with a solenoid 3 way valve.Therefore easy to backflush with Pulycaff (or equivalent).

Just keep backflushing until all the cleaner has gone and the water runs clear.


----------

